# discus feeding time



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

feeding time with the clean up herd!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ichy said:


> feeding time with the clean up herd!


pretty discus, how big is the tank may I ask? looking to get a Pair of discus for myself in my 65G


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> pretty discus, how big is the tank may I ask? looking to get a Pair of discus for myself in my 65G


It is a 50 gallon with a 30 gallon sump.

You will want more than two discus in a 65g tank. With two they will beat up on each other unless you buy an adult pair.
In general the rule is one discus per 10 gallons.

Also, if you don't buy adults, read up on caring for them. These guys get a 50% water change at least every other day and I vacuum that sand to keep it as clean as possible.

Just throwing in a couple juvenile discus in a planted tank tends to not work out well.


----------



## Aparker2005 (Jun 4, 2014)

How do you keep your sand so clean? My discus tank is clean, but not this clean


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ichy said:


> It is a 50 gallon with a 30 gallon sump.
> 
> You will want more than two discus in a 65g tank. With two they will beat up on each other unless you buy an adult pair.
> In general the rule is one discus per 10 gallons.
> ...


I was going to get 2 adult Pair (male female) is that ok? then some other small compatible fish


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

This could be a tough one, if you have two pairs, one pair may not like the other one, discus can be real tough on each other. Especially if they pair up.
If one pair settles in and then you add a second things could go wrong in a hurry.
Introducing all four at once may get you by.

If you are going to try the two pair I would be ready to rehome one pair if they don't get along.

I'm no expert on introducing pairs to each other, maybe head over to some discus specific sights and get some advice.

Also, adding fish from different sources is often a way introduce disease to your established fish. Most people follow a very regimented 6 week quarantine for new discus.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ichy said:


> This could be a tough one, if you have two pairs, one pair may not like the other one, discus can be real tough on each other. Especially if they pair up.
> If one pair settles in and then you add a second things could go wrong in a hurry.
> Introducing all four at once may get you by.
> 
> ...


What if I just had 1 pair? would that be ok.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> What if I just had 1 pair? would that be ok.


You would have to get a proven pair, if you went for one pair, and those can range from $400 to $600 depending on size of fish, and coloration.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

sohankpatel said:


> You would have to get a proven pair, if you went for one pair, and those can range from $400 to $600 depending on size of fish, and coloration.


This is correct. Sometimes you can find proven pairs a little cheaper but they are expensive!

Do your research before jumping in. They are a very rewarding fish but can be demanding, expensive and frustrating if you don't start out right.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ichy said:


> This is correct. Sometimes you can find proven pairs a little cheaper but they are expensive!
> 
> Do your research before jumping in. They are a very rewarding fish but can be demanding, expensive and frustrating if you don't start out right.


I've already done (2 months worth) of actual research on Discus (not wild) and I get their needs and requirements but I don't know That much about the actual fish-es personality. how it acts, etc. (and I know some types of fish that are in my "wanna get" section of my mind that are compatible with discus.) So if I go to my LFS which is Petco (ik the manager really well so I can get some Good batches of discus for relatively low price) and get lets say... 5-6 discus, and put them in my tank (after all the acclimation and things), then what?

Bump:


ichy said:


> This is correct. Sometimes you can find proven pairs a little cheaper but they are expensive!
> 
> Do your research before jumping in. They are a very rewarding fish but can be demanding, expensive and frustrating if you don't start out right.


I've already done (2 months worth) of actual research on Discus (not wild) and I get their needs and requirements but I don't know That much about the actual fish-es personality. how it acts, etc. (and I know some types of fish that are in my "wanna get" section of my mind that are compatible with discus.) So if I go to my LFS which is Petco (ik the manager really well so I can get some Good batches of discus for relatively low price) and get lets say... 5-6 discus, and put them in my tank (after all the acclimation and things), then what?


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

They behave very much like angelfish. They can be aggressive towards each other, you can get a bully, and if they pair up they can take over a good portion if not all of a tank. That is why more is better, it spreads the aggression out.
They will develop a pecking order and hopefully settle into some type of social order.


----------

